# shop fox 14 inch 1 horse 1st impressions



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. You did a good job.

My only other comment is that I have an 18" BS with a 2 hp motor. When I resaw a wide board (10" +) of hard wood, I have to move a very slow pace. You are going to have to move at an even slower pace.

Also - don't try to do much with curves with a blade wider than 1/4". In fact, I use 3/16" because I think 1/8" blades wear out too fast.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

ok cool thanks for the comment and the info rich!


----------



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I ordered this saw a couple of weeks ago from a local woodworking store. They originally told me 2 weeks for delivery but now it is looking like 8 weeks. I was trying to determine whether to cancel the order or not as I have not been able to get any feedback on this saw. I was going to get the Grizzly G0555 but by the time I paid for shipping I got a better price on the Shop Fox - $499. The price along with an enclosed base and cast iron wheels is the reason I ordered the Shop Fox.


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

no prob builder, ive had it for a week and no funny stuff what so ever, only issue ive had is i bent the blade a bit, was cutting an odd shape peice of wood and it rolled over and bound the blade so it has a bend but still seems to work just fine, im still waiting for the extension so chances are i wont get a new blade for use w/o the extension


----------



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Bob67cam, my saw came in much sooner than expected. I picked it up Thursday and put in together Friday. It was packed well but the decal at the bottom of the base was a little messed up. I made a mobile base for it so I really didn't care that much. I was impressed with how quite and smooth the saw runs. I only made a few test cuts but can't wait to use it. Have you gotten your extension yet?


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

yea i got the extension and it was a lil bit tuff for 1 guy to chance on his own but it was definitely do-able
the extension really did not seem to change anything as far as usage however the new blade guard was too big to fit, or i should say too wide so i just kept the original 1 to get beyond that, so there is a gap up at the top but its not anywhere that i would comfportably reach n get myself into any trouble
the extension also came with a 3/8 blade which was nice because i had a 3/4 and its not much for making any turns..lol, i did do a few cuts with it but nothing to get real excited about yet however the lack of power was seen but i still see no issues with finding a more powerful motor for it. i really have nothing to compare it to as this is my 1st bandsaw however after installing the extension ive found nothing out of whack and i rechecked everything as i went and it all lined up good which no issues
the reason i mentioned u may want a bit of help is when i unbolted the frame it stayed right where it was but after getting the extension piece put in the upper part wanted to tip over so it would have been nice to have the wife stick the bolt thru and get the nut started for me
i dont recall why now but i had needed to remove the table for a bolt that was hard to get to, i think for setting the guides or something but again im not sure whether its common-place on bandsaws or not
once i get a couple pieces to resaw ill let ya know how that goes, at this point im thinking id like to get a good resaw blade rather then the blade i have, i dont think it is a much cleaner cut then a bandsaw mill..lol
as i recall i read a review on here about a delta extention, maybe it was a jet, that didnt fir quite right and the guy had to machine it a bit so i was a bit spooked about that too beings its a cheaper brand, but i had no issues there either
1 of the things i did was use the 3/8 blade for testing on a maple log with a little sled i was working on and the 1st cut was really good and pretty flat, but the second cut for some reason wanted me to push pretty good and the blade dove (if thats the word) pretty badthe log was about 8 inches long and it went in and came back out with about a 1/2" of difference, but it was maple, and it wasnt dry either, im not sure if that helps or hurts..
my saw was actually together when i purchased it, it was the last 1 they had so i didnt have to do anything as far as assembly which was a bummer as the coolest part of a new toy is checking out all the pieces and seeing how it all fits together and works..
but o well
i did have to "true" everything up even tho it was very minimal adjustment, the thing that was the farthest off was the fence and it was only about a degree off or so and i guess could have been a mild complaint that u cant adjust the fence while its in place
but anyways ive now just written almost an entire book..lol so ill let you go play with the new toy, let me know of any oddities u may encounter, builder, and good luck! 
o p.s. 1 of my decalls was a bit goofy too but maybe thay had a crosseyed guy subbing for a couple days..lol


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I own the G0555P bandsaw, if I did it again would have gotten the Shop fox 14" bandsaw.
Because it is $200 difference compare to G0555X bandsaw and better features than Jet.
Cast iron wheels, 1 1/2 horsepower, etc.

The G0555, G0555X, and Shop Fox bandsaw and Jet are made in the same factory.


----------



## Jenine (Sep 6, 2013)

Sooooo, have you figured out how to remove the lower shelf in the cabinet to access the bolts for the feet? I just finished assembling mine and I had spare parts….and by spare parts, I mean I found the feet taped to the inside of the cabinet, under the middle shelf. A) That's a dumb place to put them, who is going to see that!? B) This seems to be impossible to accomplish now that the saw is assembled  So, if you have figured this out, let me know. I have it jacked up on 4" worth of wood, but that isn't enough room and I don't want to jack it up higher, it was hard to get it that high in the first place. Thanks for the review, it helped me make my decision to buy it!


----------

